# A social statement made with flu pipe



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

This looks so wrong.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Wow

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Throw some duct tape on it, it'll be fine

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if that's pure stupidity or a set of brass ones.

Sent from my DROIDX using Plumbing Zone


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Oh MY !


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Whaaaaat...

Is there something wrong with the way my Malco Duct Crimpers did those crimps? 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

"I just felt like crimping" (forest gump voice)


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> "I just felt like crimping" (forest gump voice)


Stupid is as stupid does,,,,,no wait, did I do thattttttttt, (Steve Erkle)


----------

